# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Ищу женщину или поработаем в кино. Конкурс.

## Dдок

Приветствую всех, кто меня знает и помнит, а особенно приветствую тех, кто меня не знает и, соответственно, помнить не может!
К сожалению, я стал редким гостем на IN-KU, но этому есть несколько объяснений и одно из них то, что практически всё свободное время занимает  моё новое увлечение, о котором и пойдет речь.

 Дело в следующем. Я увлёкся озвучиванием кино и по большинству отзывов кинолюбителей получается вроде неплохо. Но есть один нюанс. Дело в том, что одноголосый перевод фильмов в наше время стал, как бы это выразиться помягче…, анахронизмом что ли, хотя остается огромное количество кинолюбителей, которые смотрят фильмы именно в таком переводе.  Но я решил перейти на ступеньку выше и начать озвучивание двухголосным методом, которым сегодня пользуются все студии закадрового озвучивания. Другими словами - нужна женщина!
Ну и где мне такую женщину искать, скажИте мне? Правильно, на самом творческом портале в интернете, на  IN-KU!
 Короче, я объявляю конкурс на вакансию
*«Лучший женский закадровый голос»*

Требования к претендентке на вакансию:
1.    Любить кино, как люблю его я, то есть сильно.
2.    Быть готовым к трате единственного в природе невосполнимого ресурса, то есть времени.
3.    Обладать творческой решимостью, знанием русского языка и его произношением,  яркими эмоциями, другими словами – артистизмом.
4.    Знание компьютера, умение работать в каком либо аудио/видеоредакторе для записи звука, и наличие подключенного к звуковой карте микрофона -обязательные условия.
Вот такие жесткие требования, которые, как правило, сужают круг желающих «попробоваться» практически до нуля. Но я не отчаиваюсь и надеюсь на удачу!

Да! Чуть не забыл! Претендентка должна отправить на мой имэйл три фотографии – фас, профиль и топлис ! (ШУТКА). :Derisive:   Конечно же, ничего кроме голоса не надо!  Для того, что бы продемонстрировать свои возможности, необходимо:

1.    Скачать эпизод с субтитрами (ссылка ниже)
2.    Распаковать архив и внимательно прочитать инструкцию.
3.    Загрузить эпизод  в редактор (которым вы по требованиям должны уметь пользоваться) и озвучить его по субтитрам.
4.    «Согнать» из редактора записанный голос в звуковой файл МР3(если умеете, то можно смикшированный с оригинальным звуком) и залить на файлобменник. Ссылку направляете мне на почту или размещаете в этой теме. Позже я эпизод с вашей «озвучкой»  размещу здесь для общего прослушивания и возможного обсуждения.

    И последнее. Фильмы я озвучиваю безвозДмэЗдно, то есть даром, повторюсь – это моё увлечение, поэтому денег в этом деле пока не заработать. …Ну а дальше? Дальше чем черт не шутит! Кстати, фильмы с моим озвучиванием можно легко найти в сети, как в он-лайн просмотре, так и скачать на торентах. Ссылки не размещаю, так как  найти легко, достаточно набрать в поисковике Ddok63  и будет вам счастье. :Smile3: 

P.S.  Возникшие вопросы задавайте в теме, отвечу. Ну, с Богом! Может повезет….

ЭПИЗОД ДЛЯ ОЗВУЧИВАНИЯ

P.P.S Что бы было легче разобраться в характерах героев, которых нужно озвучить в эпизоде, то скажу, что это комедия, где главные героини жены очень богатых господ, ...типичные блондинки. И вот они заподозрили, что мужья им изменяют....ну а что было дальше смотрите после завершения работы над фильмом, который, кстати, называется "Красотки-убийцы" :Derisive:

----------


## Dдок

Мд-а... Видать и вправду условия не приподъемные, если ни один, то есть, ни одна желающая попробоваться не решилась! Ну что же, еще подожду! :)

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Мд-а... Видать и вправду условия не приподъемные, если ни один, то есть, ни одна желающая попробоваться не решилась! Ну что же, еще подожду! :)


Да в общем то нет, все условия мне подходят!! Только вот, когда я решила скачивать файл, он оказался с расширением exe.  Так что извините, мы это уже проходили. Недавно я чистила компик от скачивания файла с таким же расширением. Загрузите ваш файл на народ и с нормальным расширением,  я не знаю в какой программе вы записали это и в каком формате: doc, wave, jpg,  да любой, но только не exe.  Тогда я вся ваша!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Анжелика Ворона

Уважаемый, Dдок. Вы уже удалили ссылку для скачивания? ((( Жаль!

----------

